# **Mini photo comp No5**



## spitfire

The mini photo comp is a bit of fun and is aimed at newbies and experienced photographers alike. It's intention is to give you a reason to get out there with the camera and improve your photography by giving you a brief or subject to focus on.
Ultimate judging will be by yourselves, but I will have the unenviable task of selecting the final ten (maybe less) for voting on. No discussion will be entered into.

The rules.

1. Maximum size should be limited to 800x600 (including borders) anything larger wont be selected.
2. Pictures *must* be you own work.
3. One photo per person.
4. There are no prizes for this comp.
5. With the odd exception there will be 10 days for posting pics and ten days for voting. Don't worry, I'll keep reminding you.

For this one I'd like to try to get you out there shooting something fresh. With that in mind, I'd like you to give you the theme of CITIES or CITY LIFE. So get the instamatics out, tuck them in a pocket or handbag, and grab a pic of something interesting/unusual in the High St. Or, maybe an interesting pic of someone going about their daily business.
My selection will tend to shy away from holiday type snaps. I'm looking for something more creative.

I'll see you back here in ten days time. Good luck:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor

Happy snapping all. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## JasonRS

This week in Berlin. Part of a demonstration on the Serbian conflict atrocities.










50mm 1.4 btw


----------



## chisai

One of the first pics taken by my D40, standard 18-55 lens. Many more taken since, I love this camera.


----------



## bretti_kivi

meh, I is out in the countryside for the next weeks.... will have to think about this. 

Bret


----------



## smalltrees

*Dancing Buildings...*

an example of... "digital shutter drag..." taken with my "trusty" Sanyo 5600 phone...


----------



## spitfire

Keep them coming:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

this one was published as part of the city's bid for a big event - I rather like it


----------



## NickTB

Bigpikle said:


> this one was published as part of the city's bid for a big event - I rather like it


Nice shot :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

Cheeky bump


----------



## SBerlyn

Taken as part of an assignment featuring the art project 'Street Pianos'

As you can see this particular piano is in Central London; outside the Bank of England to be precise.

S








*Tech Data*
Camera: Nikon D300
Lens: 18-55 (kit!)
Tripod: Manfrotto 190cl & 484RC2 head

Manual mode, 1 second, F10, ISO640, shot RAW, no editing apart from border, vignette and logo 

S


----------



## S63

I've got the point n shoot in the car, just waiting for an interesting plinther to turn up.


----------



## chisai

Mon guys and guyesses, get more pics in for this.


----------



## spitfire

I'll need to try and get out for this one myself:thumb:


----------



## lego_man

Ive had a look through some of my stuff, but nothing has fitted the bill, so Im off out this weekend to hopefully bag a winner :lol:


----------



## spitfire

Bump


----------



## Maxtor

chisai said:


> Mon guys and guyesses, get more pics in for this.


Agree there mate :thumb:


----------



## dew1911

Typical City scene...

Police car, a bus, and a statue. all at a funny angle :lol:










Shot with my Z740.


----------



## pooma

I live just outside the beautiful city of Durham, I know this pic isn't really CITY LIFE as such, but when I'm in Durham and it's just to busy for me I walk down the steps on the bridge (in the centre of Durham) and walk along the river for a bit.










This was taken about a minute walk from the foot of the steps and is such a quiet place i can't believe that city life is going on just a few hundred yards away.


----------



## MeganeChick

pooma said:


> I live just outside the beautiful city of Durham, I know this pic isn't really CITY LIFE as such, but when I'm in Durham and it's just to busy for me I walk down the steps on the bridge (in the centre of Durham) and walk along the river for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken about a minute walk from the foot of the steps and is such a quiet place i can't believe that city life is going on just a few hundred yards away.


such a beautiful pic!


----------



## rilstone

Here's my attempt then, taken in auto mode on a Sony A300 DSLR with 18-70 lens. Sepia'd in photoshop and played with the contrast, other than that completely standard!

It's called Space Pirate...


----------



## spitfire

rilstone said:


> Here's my attempt then, taken in auto mode on a Sony A300 DSLR with 18-70 lens. Sepia'd in photoshop and played with the contrast, other than that completely standard!
> 
> It's called Space Pirate...


You don't see many of them in the City :wall:


----------



## rilstone

Ah sorry, there's me not reading the brief properly then! Ok scrap the first one, here's my second attempt then.










Nathan


----------



## spitfire

:thumb:


----------



## dew1911

spitfire said:


> You don't see many of them in the City :wall:


I don't know, plenty out on a Friday night!


----------



## technics100

NYC from the Empire State last April


----------



## MeganeChick

wow fantastic pic!!  im not even going to try now lol


----------



## declanswan

technics100 said:


> NYC from the Empire State last April


Winner ??? :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ozzy

Here is my effort, taken last summer in San francisco showing the "old painted ladies" with the new city in the background.


----------



## n_d_fox

^^^ i really like that one !

always fancied San Fran :thumb:


----------



## NickTB

I'll have a go.
Taken at Canary Wharf


----------



## M.M

13m under water in greece


----------



## isctony

This will be my effort - Sunrise in Shanghai


----------



## Coops

Is this still running?

Dublin from the Guinness Bar:


----------



## lego_man

This shot was taken on a recent trip to Barbados, this guy was just laying on the street in the middle of Bridgetown...So hopefully fits the 'City Life' brief...When I took the shot a woman started shouting...'thats what happens when you do the weed..you dont want to end up like him do you'...slightly scary at the time, but never the less its given me a memory I will never forget...

So here goes, I hope you guys like it....


----------



## spitfire

OK, I'll let this run till tomorrow evening in case there's any late entries. Been a bit busy myself so get those pics in before tomorrow evening:thumb:


----------



## richardi734

Marrakech


----------



## Pieface876

The city of Almunecar in souther Spain.


----------



## spitfire

Competition now closed. I'll post up my selecton for voting later. Well done everyone:thumb:


----------



## Coxy914

damn, too late....ah well, I'll post mine anyway


----------



## byngmeister

Coxy914 said:


> damn, too late....ah well, I'll post mine anyway


Ditto :wall:


----------



## MeganeChick

Coxy914 said:


> damn, too late....ah well, I'll post mine anyway


this is a cool pic


----------



## Coxy914

and now with added colour


----------

